

Urea Block Chain Moves to the Cloud - CatheryneN
http://www.blockcypher.com/#!Urea-Block-Chain-Moves-to-the-Cloud/cw46/31BB9AEA-8483-4AEC-9A08-AE62589E4260

======
Bohan
Hi Everyone

I am Bohan Huang, Currency Development Officer at the Uro Foundation. We are
the developers of Urocoin.

Uro is a unique currency pegged to the value of 1 metric tonne of urea
fertilizer with industry support from numerous Urea sellers worldwide.

For more information about Uro, visit [http://uro.io](http://uro.io) We can be
reached via email at foundation@uro.io and also on FreeNode IRC at the #URO
channel.

------
mriou
To support Urea we mostly had to add support for the X11 hash function and
implement the Kimoto Gravity Well algorithm:

[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/21730/how-does-
th...](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/21730/how-does-the-kimoto-
gravity-well-regulate-difficulty)

The rest (port, block reward, etc.) is configured through simple parameters.

------
Charlesthegowl
Liking this a lot.

------
luis3141
Great news :)

------
Zoggy32
Impressive.

------
yanlei2002
good job

------
uronator
cool

